
We got bit by a dark pattern auto renewal clause by Quest - jrs235
You must tell them not to auto renew 60 days prior to the renewal date and if you reduced the number of licenses you need (running fewer servers) you still must pay for renewing all the licenses. I can&#x27;t recommend Quest software.<p>(b) Maintenance Period. For On-Premise Software, the first period for which Customer is entitled to receive Maintenance Services begins on the date of the initial delivery of the Software following an Order and ends twelve (12) months thereafter unless otherwise set forth below or in the applicable Signed Order or Governing Quotation (the &quot;Initial Maintenance Period&quot;). Following the Initial Maintenance Period, Maintenance Services for On-Premise Software shall automatically renew for additional terms of twelve (12) months (each, a &quot;Renewal Maintenance Period&quot;) at the prices stated on the Maintenance renewal Quotation unless the renewal has been cancelled by either party giving written notice, by email or otherwise, to the other at least sixty (60) days prior to the first day of the applicable Renewal Maintenance Period. Unless otherwise agreed in writing, Customer must purchase Maintenance Services for all copies of each licensed Product or none at all for that Product. Customer may not cancel Maintenance Services on a subset of licenses of a Product to reduce Maintenance fees. For purposes of this Agreement, the Initial Maintenance Period and each Renewal Maintenance Period shall be considered a &quot;Maintenance Period.&quot; For avoidance of doubt, this Agreement shall apply to each Renewal Maintenance Period. Cancellation of Maintenance Services for perpetual Licenses for On-Premise Software will not terminate Customers&#x27; rights to continue to use the On-Premise Software. Maintenance fees shall be due in advance of each Renewal Maintenance Period and shall be subject to the payment requirements set forth in this Agreement. The procedure for reinstating Maintenance Services for On-Premise Software after it has lapsed is posted at [url omitted].
======
mtmail
"Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jrs235
Touche. Removed the Show HN: prefix.

